# Como medir la inductancia de una bobina



## yukardo

Saludos

Necesito saber como se hace para medir la inductancia de una bobina sin usar un medidor de impedancia. si alguien conoce algun metodo se lo agradeceria. gracias de antemano.


----------



## JV

La unica forma que conosco es usando un puente:

http://www.sapiensman.com/electrotecnia/problemas11-A.htm

Saludos..


----------



## Braulio

Gracias por el dato. Pongo aquí parte de lo que se dice en el enlace para preguntar:

_*Puente de Maxwell*

Una red en puente de CA en la que una rama está compuesta de una inductancia y una resistencia en serie; la opuesta, de un condensador y una resistencia en paralelo; y las otras dos ramas, de resistencias.

El puente se ilustra en la figura 1-14A y se usa para la medida de inductancias (en función de un condensador conocido) o capacidades (en función de una inductancia conocida), siendo la relación de equilibrio:_












Disculpen la ignorancia... para aplicar la fórmula, ¿qué parámetro hay que cumplir? ¿que la diferencia de tensión que marque ese voltímetro (si es voltímetro) que está entre los puntos extremos del puente, sea CERO?
Osea que la forma de medir la inductacia sería por decir, variar R4 hasta que esa tensión sea cero? pero si varío R4 ya no se va a cumplir que R2 x R4 = R1 x R3 ...

Ojalá alguien me pueda explicar. Salu2.


----------



## Jazz_Light

Si la tensión es cero, el puente está en equilibrio y la ecuación es válida. Si varías el valor de alguno de los elementos de modo que la tensíon deja de ser 0V, el puente se desequilibra y la ecuación deja de ser válida.

PD.: R1 corresponde a la resistencia interna de la bobina, la cual se considera en serie con ésta.


----------



## Braulio

Comprendo... pero disculpa, aun no tengo muy claro como finalmente voy a realizar la medición.
¿Como voy a elegir los valores de R4 y R2 o para que su producto sea igual a L/C si no conozco L? si conozco C, digamos entonces que en lugar de R4 coloco un potenciómetro y lo varío hasta alcanzar el equilibrio del puente... ¿pero como elijo entonces R3?... si elijo un valor de r3 fijo entonces la constante R3 x R1= R2 x R4 ya estará fija y no puedo variar nada.
Ahora, si lo que varío es R3, ¿cómo elijo los valores de R2 y R4?... ¡que problema...!


----------



## Eduardo

Braulio dijo:
			
		

> Comprendo... pero disculpa, aun no tengo muy claro como finalmente voy a realizar la medición.
> ¿Como voy a elegir los valores de R4 y R2 o para que su producto sea igual a L/C si no conozco L? si conozco C, digamos entonces que en lugar de R4 coloco un potenciómetro y lo varío hasta alcanzar el equilibrio del puente... ¿pero como elijo entonces R3?... si elijo un valor de r3 fijo entonces la constante R3 x R1= R2 x R4 ya estará fija y no puedo variar nada.
> Ahora, si lo que varío es R3, ¿cómo elijo los valores de R2 y R4?... ¡que problema...!



- R1 no se elige, es la resistencia serie equivalente del bobinado.

- R4 se elige de manera que tengas un valor de tension/corriente 'decente' en los extremos del bobinado.
Lo recomendable es que tanto la tension/corriente en el bobinado como la frecuencia sea un valor cercano a la de trabajo (por el efecto skin y la saturacion del nucleo).

- C se pone un valor comodo de acuerdo a la frecuencia de trabajo y el valor de los potenciometros R2 y R3.
Si la frecuencia es alta, conviene que C sea variable y R2 fija.

- Si no interesa saber las perdidas del nucleo no hace falta R3.


Operacion:

- Se monta todo con los valores tentativos.
Si es un medidor de uso general va a necesitar una llave selectora para los diferentes rangos.

- Se gira R2 (o C ) hasta tener un *minimo* de tension.
- Se gira R3 hasta tener otro *minimo*.
- Se repite hasta que no baje mas --> se mide el valor de los dos elementos variables (en realidad se les pone un dial) --> se hacen las cuentas.

- Hay que tener en cuenta que si hay saturacion del nucleo jamas se va a medir un valor muy bajo de tension. Ademas que el resultado va a ser una 'inductancia equivalente' porque el comportamiento ya no es lineal.



Ejemplo:
Bobinado nucleo de hierro.
Tension nominal: 220V.
Resistencia del bobinado: 250 ohms.
Inductancia: No se sabe, pero para empezar la suponemos entre 1H y 10H.


- Por comodidad lo alimento directamente de la red.
Ojo!  comodidad es incompatible con seguridad --> Bien hecho deberia usarse un transformador de 220/220.

- R4 elijo un valor bajo para que la bobina quede con valores casi iguales a los nominales tratando de no delirar con la disipacion --> valor aceptable 33ohms.

- Por la tension de trabajo, el potenciometro R2 tiene que ser del orden del megohm con una resistencia en serie de 180k de limitacion/proteccion.

- En estas condiciones y para este rango de medicion el C debe ser entre 100n y 1u .  Arranco con uno de 220n

- Como no me interesan las perdidas (para hacerlo mas corto) no uso R3.



- Giro R2 y supongamos que el minimo lo tengo en 560k

Entonces L = R2*R4*C ~= 4 Henrys


----------



## Braulio

La explicación de EDUARDO no puede ser mas clara, sencilla y práctica...

Muchas gracias amigo mio, hoy he aprendido más acerca de las bobinas que en un semestre en la Universidad (eso por culpa exclusiva de mi entera flojera)

Antes de continuar, quería preguntarte una duda:



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Resistencia del bobinado: *250 ohms*.
> 
> ...
> 
> - R4 elijo un valor bajo para que la bobina quede con valores casi iguales a los nominales tratando de no delirar con la disipacion --> valor aceptable *33ohms*.



¿Es correcto el valor de 33 ohms?... quizá querías decir 330 ohms... puesto que la resistencia de la bobina es 250 ohms, me parece que 330 ohms está mas cercano... aunque no se exactamente si ese es el criterio que haz tomado para elegir el valor. Te agradeceré otra vez si me respondes.

...

Y bueno, mientras escribías tu respuesta, yo continué investigando y encontré *esta práctica de laboratorio* de la Universidad Simón Bolivar de Venezuela, donde describe como operan diferentes puentes, entre ellos el de Maxwell, que es el que hemos estado tratando en este hilo. Lo que ahí dice respecto a dicho puente no hace mas que verificar lo que tu has descrito.
Me parece interesante lo que leí en ese documento así que a manera de complementar el tema reproduzco aquí lo que dice respecto al puente de Maxwell:

_*Puente de Maxwell*

Dado un inductor real, el cual puede representarse mediante una inductancia ideal con una resistencia en serie (Lx, Rx), la configuración del puente de Maxwell permite determinar el valor de dichos parámetros a partir de un conjunto de resistencias y un condensador, ubicados de la forma mostrada en la Figura. 
El hecho de utilizar un capacitor como elemento patrón en lugar de un inductor tiene ciertas ventajas, ya que el primero es más compacto, su campo eléctrico externo es muy reducido y es mucho más fácil de blindar para protegerlo de otros campos electromagnéticos.
La relación existente entre los componentes cuando el puente está balanceado es la siguiente:



En primer lugar, podemos observar que los valores de Lx y Rx no dependen de la frecuencia de operación, sino que están relacionados únicamente con los valores de C1 y R1, R2 Y R3.
Por otra parte, existe una interacción entre las resistencias de ajuste, ya que tanto R1 como R3 intervienen en la ecuación de Rx, mientras que en la de Lx solo interviene R3.
De acuerdo con esto, es necesario realizar varios ajustes sucesivos de las dos resistencias variables hasta obtener la condición de cero en el detector. Por lo tanto, el balance de este tipo de puente resulta mucho más complejo y laborioso que el de un puente de Wheatstone de corriente continua._

Ojalá sea de utilidad... Salu2.

BRAULIO


----------



## Eduardo

Braulio dijo:
			
		

> ...¿Es correcto el valor de 33 ohms?... quizá querías decir 330 ohms... puesto que la resistencia de la bobina es 250 ohms, me parece que 330 ohms está mas cercano... aunque no se exactamente si ese es el criterio que haz tomado para elegir el valor.



Hay un rango amplio de valores 'apropiados' y depende de los potenciometros que se tenga y el rango del generador de alterna.

Normalmente los potenciometros son siempre los mismos y de un valor acorde a la tension del generador. 
En el ejemplo que te di es de 1Mohm. para un valor mas bajo tendria que ser de alambre por la disipacion, y mas altos puede ser pero no son TAN comunes.

Una R4 donde tengas muy poca caida de tension va a significar un pote R2 de valor alto, tenes que elegirla para que caiga dentro del rango del pote.
Ademas, como es preferible que la bobina trabaje a tension nominal (si se puede), si usara de 330 tendria menos tension en la bobina ademas de mayor disipacion.
Si en cambio la tension nominal de la bobina fuera 220V pero el generador fuera de 380V, tendria que poner una resistencia mas grande y que se aguante la disipacion.

En caso de hacer mediciones en bobinas de audio o RF, interesa que la frecuencia sea la nominal. La tension/corriente no interesa tanto salvo que el nucleo este cerca de la saturacion.
Ahi solamente interesa que los valores de tension en el puente esten dentro del rango de medicion del voltimetro.
Tambien son fijos los potenciometros, pero hay que tener unos cuantos condensadores para cubrir todo el rango.


Una aclaracion. El ejemplo que puse es de una medicion de taller de la inductancia (interesa el valor aproximado).
Si se hila mas fino, como ser si se quieren conocer las perdidas para controlar fallos de aislacion, o se trata de una medicion de laboratorio, no se puede descartar R3.


----------



## Braulio

Entendido EDUARDO... todo esta mas claro ahora.

No me había tomado en cuenta que en la rama del inductor pues se forma un divisor de voltaje y un valor de R4 similar o mas alto que el de la bobina reducirá la caída de tensión en la bobina y por ende se alejará del valor nominal de voltaje de trabajo. Muchas gracias de nuevo, esta vez por la aclaración. El problema esta resuelto. Salu2.

BRAULIO


----------



## fernandob

en que rangos de mili o micro henrys quieren medir asi ?

saludos


----------



## Eduardo

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> en que rangos de mili o micro henrys quieren medir asi ?



El metodo es general, no importa si son nanoHenrys o kiloHenrys. Lo que cambia completamente son los accesorios de medicion.

Podes hacer una separacion informaciónrmal en tres grupos: 
1- Electricidad (motores,transformadores,reactancias...todo a 50/60Hz)
2- Audio
3- RF

Cada grupo utiliza bobinados de diferentes caracteristicas y rangos de inductancia --> necesita diferentes generadores de señal y demas accesorios.



Con otros metodos podes tener mediciones rapidas y directas, pero mientras no estes midiendo en condiciones cercanas a las nominales vas a tener un error mayor que con este  (sobre todo con nucleos de hierro).


----------



## fernandob

gracias eduardo, entonces una gama se simplifica:

XL = WL = 2*pi*f *L

para 50 Hz y 1 milihenry podemso decir que 

XL = 314 mili ohms = 0,314 ohms

pero tambien puedo por regla de 3 simple y midiendo corriente de CA 50 Hz sacar el valor de L con solo medir la corriente , o en verdad la resistencia, bah.....uds. comprenden.

si 1 milihenry es 0,314 ohms entonces ........

claro que esos ohms son muy pocos asi que para valores de mili o micro henry habria que usar una fuetne de alta frecuencia y ver como medir corriente circulante pero para esa frecuencia.

y como nunca lo necesite ya que no he usado a pepe henry .....ni idea.

si lo he usado con don faradios y microfaradios y da ok. (ohm y regla de 3 simple) 

al usarlo en los capacitores me pregunte siempre por que el tema del puente de wheastone.......lo veo y se me dan vueltas las neuronas , que quilombo total.....y encima tengo que medir capcitores.......uh.......no lo entiendo , y no veo para que me sirve aprenderlo .
quiero saber el valor de una L y me pide medir R. y C , y mas L  ! 
para mi wheastone era un retorcido o yo soy un facilongo.


----------



## Eduardo

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ........al usarlo en los capacitores me pregunte siempre por que el tema del puente de wheastone.......lo veo y se me dan vueltas las neuronas , que quilombo total.....y encima tengo que medir capcitores.......uh.......no lo entiendo , y no veo para que me sirve aprenderlo .
> quiero saber el valor de una L y me pide medir R. y C , y mas L  !
> para mi wheastone era un retorcido o yo soy un facilongo.


Quilombo es si queres medir arrancando de la nada. Es como si quisieras medir voltaje sin tener voltimetro.

R4 es una resistencia de escala, sus valores van en saltos x10 o tipo x1,x2.5,x10,x25,.... Si es de frecuencia variable, tendra varios capacitores tambien en esa secuencia.

Los potenciometros R2 y R3 tienen el dial marcado con los valores finales correspondientes a cada escala.

No hay que hacer ningun calculo, solamente girar perillas buscando el minimo del indicador.


----------



## germaneduardo

Hola: Quisiera saber qué valores aproximados de componentes debería utilizar para medir inductores pequeños (para audio) de entre medio mHy a 10 mHy. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Electricista

Seria bueno des una leida a un tema que escribi, puede serte util.

Metodo practico para encontrar la inductancia de una bobina

Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## fraxisco

los henry como los puedo medir con el multimetro yo quiero hacer este  step-up: 

Convertidor DC-DC de 1.5V a 15V

Pero yo no se como hacer la bobina que dice 100 220uh y cuantas vueltas o ohm son eso?    
por favor respondan  







saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Giras el dial del multimetro a la posición Lx 2m conectas el cable negro en *COM* y el rojo en °C mA Lx, Apretas el botón ON OFF y finalmente el botón *Lx/Cx*. Con los extremos de las puntas de prueba apoyas sobre los extremos de tu bobina, en el display te tiene que aparecer un valor entre 0,100 mH y 0,220 mH si esta correcto.
Normalmente la compras hecha, la pedis como inductor o choke, si no hay, compras un toroide y con los datos del datasheet calculas cuantas vueltas tenes que darle.
Los Ω no tienen importancia, es un componente parásito que depende de la longitud, la sección y el material del alambre que uses para la bobina. Viene dado en el datasheet o lo calculas fácilmente.


----------



## randymaiden

el modo mas sencillo es usado el metodo de las tres tensiones, se usa la tension de la fuente alterna, la de una resistencia conocida y el de la bobina luego con un triangulo de impedancias obtienes el valor de L y de la Rint de L
Para mayor información revisa el libro ctos eléctricos de Edminister de la serie Schaum  en la 3ra edicion es la pag 241 ejerc 9.14


----------



## fraxisco

algien ha hecho el ste-up que puse ayer? por que yo no tengo idea de carculos y triangulos de impadencia...yo solo se cosas basicas de electronica .y tengo un multimetro basico tmb asi que no podria medir las inductancias


----------



## germaneduardo

fraxisco, tal vez esto te sirva: 
http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm


----------



## fraxisco

gracias germaneduardo esta muy buena la aplicación


----------



## francof

alguien me ayuda a diseñar un puente de hay para determinar la resistencia y la inductancia desconocida no tengo idea de como hacerlo.


----------



## josenri

He estado calculando inductancias con el Puente de Maxwell y he encontrado valores que  no parecen coherentes ,supongo que he cometido algún fallo , pero de todas formas por lo que habeis escrito , no es un proceso simple
Buscando he encontrado un aparato específico ( no es un multímetro ) que lo mas seguro os interesara, segun la informacion del aparato sirve para medir 
   - inductancias
   - capacidad
   - resistencia
   - y Test de transistores , diodos , y continuidad
El precio es 55€ , os dejo el enlace por si es de vuestra utilidad
http://www.pce-group-europe.com/esp....html/XTCsid/cd37184fa70abb1ff4ec17a63b383f69

Saludos
José Enrique


----------



## finestra

Electricista dijo:


> Seria bueno des una leida a un tema que escribi, puede serte util.
> 
> Metodo practico para encontrar la inductancia de una bobina
> 
> Carlos Alberto - Brasil



este es el mejor metodo lejos!


----------

